# Garda Carriage Office



## EvilDoctorK (20 Apr 2006)

Has anyone ever managed to get through to a human in the Carriage Office ... have tried calling a few times to complain about a taxi with a "special" meter  (running at least 50% fast).


----------



## aonfocaleile (20 Apr 2006)

I've never tried but is there not a new taxi regulator? As I recall, a few months ago he refused to bow to pressure to increase the fares by the amount the drivers wanted. 

[broken link removed] is the site (I think) 

I'd be interested in hearing how you "fare" with the complaint


----------



## EvilDoctorK (20 Apr 2006)

Yep good point ... [broken link removed]

though for now you still have to contact the carriage office ... will try to ring a few more times .. otherwise I will post a letter / fax

I'll definitely follow it up anyway


----------



## Wollran (24 Apr 2006)

I had occasion to contact the Carraige Office in the past.  I first sent a letter detailing my complaint.  It was responded to in writing within a week.  It was followed up by a visit from the Guardi requesting a statement.  When this statement was received by the Carraige Office it was also responded to in writing.  I was able to contact the named officer dealing with my complaint (by phone) as his contact details were on the letters sent to me.  

My advice - put your compaint in writing.

My complaint was resolved to my satisfaction - Good luck with yours


----------



## landlord (14 May 2006)

I remeber trying to call the carriage office years ago and had to try and try before I could get on to someone. I did eventually.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (30 Jun 2006)

Just to update on this .. I must have tried to call them 100 times but nobody in there ever picks up the phone it just goes into an endless "press 1 for xxx" type loop ... eventually when you get to the end of it it says that there is no one to take your call if your complaint is urgent hang up and dial 999 (seriously  ) , otherwise leave a message (which will be ignored)

Faxing them did eventually seem to elicit a response in the form of a template letter with a reference number which said they would be in touch with me "in early course" - which was 6 weeks ago and i've heard nothing since

Another fax is called for I guess !


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2006)

As per _Wollran's _advice above I reckon a written letter posted in might be a better way to go at this stage.


----------



## Humpback (30 Jun 2006)

Why not just call into them. They were very helpful to me when I called in in person.


----------



## WarrenBuffet (30 Jun 2006)

Agree with ronan_d_john - best way to guarantee results is just call into them and talk to them face to face. When i went in there i had recovered my lost wallet (fell out when i was in a taxi) within 10 minutes.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2006)

Did you have any Berkshire Hathaway shares in it at the time?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (3 Jul 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Why not just call into them. They were very helpful to me when I called in in person.



You're probably right but I'm not usually anywhere near Dublin Castle at any time when they'd be open (i'm guessing their opening hours would be pretty restrictive)


----------

